
Vysor:  View and control Android devices on computer - amjd
http://www.vysor.io/
======
dchuk
Used this last week for a huge demo for a project I'm managing. Worked
flawlessly to get things up on the conference room screen through my computer.
Recommend turning on the tap indicators in the accessibility settings so
others can see what you're doing to trigger app actions.

------
dharma1
been looking for something like this to control Nvidia Shield and my Android
phone from the laptop. Teamviewer seems to be popular, was hoping Splashtop
would offer something.

Will give Vysor a go - is it tethered only?

------
skykooler
So, this is basically VNC?

------
jason_slack
I have been using this for a while now. It works.

------
dangerpowpow
slightly sluggish but still very cool

